# Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?



## n1c0 (21. Mai 2017)

Hey |wavey:

ich habe mir die aktuelle Shimano Stradic CI4+ gegönnt, leider ist bei dem 4000er Modell ein Knob in T-Form drauf 

Jetzt würde ich diesen gerne gegen den Knob des 3000er Modells tauschen.

Geht das einfach so? Und wo bekomme ich den her?

Auf den Bildern sieht man den T-Knob der 4000er und den der 3000er.


----------



## Wollebre (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*

welcher Knopf ist auf der Schematics abgebildet?

auf meine archivierten Schematics hat die 4000 keinen T-Knopf.


----------



## n1c0 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> welcher Knopf ist auf der Schematics abgebildet?
> 
> auf meine archivierten Schematics hat die 4000 keinen T-Knopf.


Ich hab die Rolle ja bereits, das aktuelle 2017er Modell in der Größe 4000 hat den T-Knob und die 1000-3000er den anderen, zumindest die Modelle für den deutschen Markt.

Guckst du hier: http://fish.shimano.com/content/sac...s/fishing-reels/spinning/stradic-ci4plus.html 

Schematics STCI4*4000*XGFB (T-Knob)

Schematics STCI4*2500*HGFB


----------



## Wollebre (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*

dann beim Händler prüfen ob das Gewinde von der 3000 in die 4000 paßt.

 Ob es den Knauf einzeln gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Kenne es nur noch das Shimano komplette Kurbeln verkauft. Die sind nicht preiswert....

 Selbst wenn du nur den Knauf auftreiben solltest, ist es fraglich ob der auf die Achse paßt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## n1c0 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Den einzelnen Knob kann man im Servicecenter bestellen.
> 
> Passen tut er auch.


Das klingt doch schon mal super #6

Und wo/wie finde ich ein Servicecenter? Weisst du zufällig was der kostet?


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## n1c0 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*

Falls es wen interessiert, der Knob der 2500er lässt sich über jeden gelisteten Shimano Händler beziehen. 

http://map.shimano.com/dealers/map/eu-fish

Im Raum Köln/Bonn kann ich euch Wolfgangs-Angelladen ans Herz legen, 
da hab ich letztendlich bestellt. Ist auch ein Shimano Service-Center.

Artikelnummern:


Handle Knob - RD17699
Handle Knob Seal – RD17701
Kosten so um die 4-8€ je nach Händler.


----------



## Mefomaik (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*

Weiss jemand ob auch der Knob von der 4000er Rarenium(altes Modell) an die oben genannte 4000er Stradic passt?

Wenn ja was ist beim wechseln zu beachten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## n1c0 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob auch der Knob von der 4000er Rarenium(altes Modell) an die oben genannte 4000er Stradic passt?
> 
> Wenn ja was ist beim wechseln zu beachten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


Genaue Typenbezeichnung deiner Rolle? Aus Jahr?

Würde mal selbst die Shematics der beiden Rollen vergleichen, daran sieht man oft ob es passt oder nicht: http://fish.shimano-eu.com/content/eu/en/Home/customer-service/exploded-views-reels.html


----------



## Mefomaik (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*

Rarenium ci4 4000 FA und Stradic ci4 4000 Fb hagan

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (29. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## n1c0 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Hast Du den Knob schon....?


Jepp!


----------



## Mefomaik (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000er Kurbelknauf (Knob) tauschen?*

Danke @ Jamdoumo!

Gesendet von meinem SM-A320FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Mai 2017)

...


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Mai 2017)

...


----------

